# Clear Coat Scratch



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Hi all - Wife put a scratch in the tesla with her beach chair. it is not to the paint, only the clear coat. When in CT a detailer charges $20 to buff it out. I am in SC until Nov. and want to try some rubbing compounds. I understand by hand is tough, but I don't want to burn the paint through with a machine by this newbie. TIA for recommendations of a process (yes I have the clear coat to re-apply.

Steve


----------

